# What to put in the Flask



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok I'm finalizing my gifts to my groomsman: Cigar holder flask, two cigars, punch cutter. I would like to fill the flask with a beverage. I ended up getting them Helix Cylinders because they are decently rated and mild, plus they come in a cool looking tube and i'm on a budget. So.....

My predicament: What to put in the flasks. Not all are bourbon drinks, most don't drink scotch, some like rum, and a few don't care. (ok there is only six). I'm thinking that a rum would be a safe bet and go fine with the mild cigars and yet once again I'm on a budget, so I have to be concious of the $$.

Any suggestions for a moderately priced (sub-$30) Rum or other beverage I should fill them up with??


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Why fill it with anything? Isn't there an open bar at the wedding? Let them fill them themselves.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Fair point, 

But they are receving the gift at the rehearsal dinner the night before and I fell that it's a nice gesture. I can fill all of them with a little over a sinlge bottle.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Try some Drambui or on a cheaper but equally good note is Glayva, both are scotch liquers, and are sweet and not harsh at all, the Glayva is only like 26% alc/vol or something like that... kinda like a dessert drink....

:canada:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

pitbulljimmy said:


> Try some Drambui or on a cheaper but equally good note is Glayva, both are scotch liquers, and are sweet and not harsh at all, the Glayva is only like 26% alc/vol or something like that... kinda like a dessert drink....
> 
> :canada:


Now you're talkin my favorite beverage with cigars,,,been drinking Drambuie for 20 years now and always satisfies me,,,esp. when having a cigar as it is like a great palate cleanser.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

If they're not big on stronger, manly drinks, you could try limoncello. The bridesmaids at my brother's wedding had it, and loved it. For something in between, Sailor Jerry's rum is always good.


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

Since your gifts are "cigar themed", how about Montecristo Rum?


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Criminal said:


> Since your gifts are "cigar themed", how about Montecristo Rum?


Good idea however I have to see if the fascist Pennsylvania wine and spirits stores carry it.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Everclear!!...no flavor no issues, goes with everything! :thumb:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

If the majority (3 or more) like rum...majority rules! I think you are being very generous!

Everclear always got me in trouble....


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just get the flasks as planned, and buy a couple of bottles of something nice... They can decide which of the two they want to fill up with.


----------



## MrJerry (May 25, 2005)

Johnny Walker Black...it's so damned good!:thumb:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Jameson Irish Whiskey. Smoooth.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Friend of mine bought a bunch of those little airplane bottles of liquor and let them pick.


----------

